# Photo: ideii 'Tewah Maura' close up



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

It must be that Crypts are blooming everywhere this time of year. Ideii is a fairly regular bloomer and multiplies with regularity.
It seems to need to be split up about every six to seven months. It has no special requirements.
Bill


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

great shot! very beautiful crypt.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome pic Bill, what camera do you use?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

I do a lot of photography. So, I use my Canon 1D-X with the 180 macro usually. It allows me to get back a little from the subject.
Bill


----------

